# ☆ ☆Erste Radeon HD 7000M Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet☆ ☆



## dj*viper (4. Dezember 2011)

AMDs neuste Grafikkartenserie soll laut Gerüchten in naher Zukunft erscheinen. Ein weiteres Indiz für die Korrektheit der Gerüchte sind kürzlich im Handel aufgetauchte Notebooks mit Grafikkarten der Radeon HD 7000M Serie. 

Aktuell findet man bei der Suche nach Notebooks mit der neuen Grafikkartenserie zwei Ergebnisse, ein Notebook von HP und eines von Asus. Letzteres basiert komplett auf AMD-Technik und ist mit einem A6-3420M und einer AMD Radeon HD 7670M ausgestattet, die über 1024MB VRAM verfügt. 
Das HP Notebook besitzt einen Core i7 2670QM und eine AMD Radeon HD 7690M XT mit ebenfalls 1024MB VRAM. 

Dass es gerade die Mobil-GPUs sind die jetzt auftauchen, deutet es darauf hin das in Kürze die Mobil-GPUs vorgestellt werden und die GPUs für den Desktop danach folgen werden.

Preisvergleich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex555 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Passt zu AMDs neuer Strategie: "Zuerst kommen die Notebooks". 
Freut mich aber insgesamt, dass die ersten HD 7er im Umlauf sind.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Diese jetzt erscheinende HD7000M sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nur Rebrands.


----------



## Bennz (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Diese jetzt erscheinende HD7000M sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nur Rebrands.


 
alter aufguss

7570 Cape Verde Pro VLIW4
7670 Cape Verde XT VLIW4
7770 Cape Verde XTX VLIW4
7850 Pitcairn Pro VLIW4 December 2011
7870 Pitcairn XT VLIW4 December 2011
--------------------------------
7950 Tahiti Pro GCN January 2012
7970 Tahiti XT GCN January 2012
7990 New Zealand GCN March 2012


----------



## Tommes_83 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Also ich bin ja mal auf die Preise und die Leistung gespannt. Der Sprung von der 5000 zur 6000 Serie war ja auch fast nicht spürbar. Bei Rebrands auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. Wenn die HD7870 dann 250€ kostet, wird sie wohl kein Renner.


----------



## Swissjustme (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Diese jetzt erscheinende HD7000M sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nur Rebrands.



Laut CB handelt es sich bei diesen Grakas um Thames XT und das ist ein 28nm Chip.

Die HD 7690 (TDP 25W) z.B. takte mit 600 MHz, habe 1GB GDDR5 getaktet auf 800 MHz in Kombination mit einem 128bit-Interface.


----------



## dj*viper (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Habe soeben die Specs aller HD 7000 in den Startpost eingefügt!


----------



## Swissjustme (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



dj*viper schrieb:


> Habe soeben die Specs aller HD 7000 in den Startpost eingefügt!


 
Ich traue den neusten Quellen eher mehr, besonders bei Computerbase. Die Spezifikationen, die du oben eingefügt hast dürften ziemlich sicher falsch sein.

Details zu anstehenden 28-nm-Grafiklösungen von AMD - 21.11.2011 - ComputerBase

Ausserdem gibt es bei den Desktop-Grafikkarten kein Thames.


----------



## dersteini74 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Naja die 7800er scheinen ja nur eine refresch der 6000er zu sein da lohnt sich dann doch noch kein updat.Warte dann lieber auf die 8000er.


----------



## Nico Bellic (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



Tommes_83 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja mal auf die Preise und die Leistung gespannt. Der Sprung von der 5000 zur 6000 Serie war ja auch fast nicht spürbar. Bei Rebrands auch nicht weiter verwunderlich.


Wie kommst du denn darauf? Wenn die 6870 mit der 5870 vergleichst, bist du nicht auf dem neuesten Stand. Nachfolger der 5870 ist nähmlich die 6970 und nicht die 6870. Auch handelt es sich nicht um Rebrands.





Tommes_83 schrieb:


> Wenn die HD7870 dann 250€ kostet, wird sie wohl kein Renner.


Dieser Preis ist völlig normal und läßt eine hohe Performance vermuten.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Passt zu AMDs neuer Strategie: "Zuerst kommen die Notebooks".
> Freut mich aber insgesamt, dass die ersten HD 7er im Umlauf sind.



Ich glaube da liegt auch die größte Chance für AMD. Der Mobile Markt könnte einiges rausreissen, obwohl ja angeblich sogar BD gut verkauft werden soll ...

Frag´ mich zwar wie, aber vielleicht sind das Großabnehmer, die mit dem 8Core werben wollen.

Bleibt zu hoffen , dass AMD weiter gute Geschäfte macht, mit Grafikkarten, Mobilsektor und überhaupt, denn wer soll Intel sonst Konkurrenz machen ?

Die steigenden Preise für die CPUs sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, wo man von früher eigentlich gewohnt war, dass die Preise mit der Zeit immer sinken.

Wer schon vor einiger Zeit zugeschlagen hat ( so zwischen April und September ) , wird sich angesichts der aktuellen CPU-Preise freuen.

Aber ich will ja nicht vom Thema ablenken. 

Danke erstmal für die News ! 

Freu mich schon über mehr Infos über die neuen Karten.


----------



## DarkMo (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

dennoch waren es "nur" rund 15-20%+, wenn ich jetz keinen mist im gedächtnis hab ^^ der sprung der 4er zur 5er generation war auf jedenfall bedeutender - und 6 zu 7 soll ja nochma einen draufsetzen. angeblich ^^

bei den kleinen/notebook-grakas geht mein bauchgefühl aber auch eher von nem simplen shrink aus. die neue architektur von dem SI da sollte doch nur die top modelle umfassen oder?


----------



## totovo (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



DarkMo schrieb:


> dennoch waren es "nur" rund 15-20%+, wenn ich jetz keinen mist im gedächtnis hab ^^ der sprung der 4er zur 5er generation war auf jedenfall bedeutender - und 6 zu 7 soll ja nochma einen draufsetzen. angeblich ^^
> 
> bei den kleinen/notebook-grakas geht mein bauchgefühl aber auch eher von nem simplen shrink aus. die neue architektur von dem SI da sollte doch nur die top modelle umfassen oder?


 
15-20% Mehrleistung ist auch nicht gard wenig... Die eigentliche Stärke der HD6xxx liegt aber in der verdoppelten Tesselationsleistung! Will heißen, dass dort durchaus 30-80% Mehrleistung da sind (siehe Metro 2033 -Unigine Heaven)

BtT:
Die frühen Mobilenchips sind "nur" Shrinks, ist schon länger bekannt!


----------



## ViP94 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



Tommes_83 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja mal auf die Preise und die Leistung gespannt. Der Sprung von der 5000 zur 6000 Serie war ja auch fast nicht spürbar. Bei Rebrands auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. Wenn die HD7870 dann 250€ kostet, wird sie wohl kein Renner.


 
What?
Von 5870 auf 6970 ist eine neue Architektur eingeführt worden.
Was soll AMD denn machen, damit es deiner Meinung nach kein Rebrand ist?
Und 250€ für die 7870 sind wohl mehr als Konkurrenzfähig. Vor allem bei mehr Leistung einer 6970 und dabei halbiertem Stromverbrauch.
Vorausgesetzt die Angaben stimmen natürlich.
Aber inzwischen sollte das schon relativ handfest sein, so kurz vor dem Launch.


----------



## Rollora (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

XDR2? Klaaar
die 7950 würde aber sonst schon interessant aussehen. Mal schauen wie die kommt, und was NV dazu sagt


----------



## Nico Bellic (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Es wird Zeit, daß AMD auch für Notebooks leistungsfähigere CPUs anbietet.
Die Suche nach einen Notebook mit AMD CPU erweist sich nähmlich als recht mühseelig.

Und der im OP beschriebene AMD 4 Kerner scheint ja nicht auf Leistung getrimmt worden zu sein.
Ich hätte einen Phenom II X4 X940 BE verbaut, auch wenn diese nicht unbedingt das Maß aller Dinge sind, für das Geld sollte der schon drin sein.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Erstmal Danke für die Infos am TE gerichtet.
Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass man mit der 7... ordentliche Frames auf den Monitor zaubern kann.
Ich bin dann aber eher auf die Desktoppendants gespannt.
Hoffe das die auch schnellstmöglich rauskommen.


----------



## Superwip (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Auch Rebrands sind ein Hinweis darauf, dass die echten neuen Karten nichtmehr fern sein können


----------



## Rollora (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



Superwip schrieb:


> Auch Rebrands sind ein Hinweis darauf, dass die echten neuen Karten nichtmehr fern sein können


 Jap, richtig. Bei AMD ists ja immer noch so, dass die Rebrands mit neuen Highendmodellen eingeführt werden, ansonsten verliert der neue Name ja an "WOW-Effekt"


----------



## Adam West (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Kannst du auchmal die Überschrift anpassen? HD7000*M* sollte mit hin, deine newsüberschrift ohne "m" soll doch nur die Leute anlocken...  als ich den Text las, schwindete mein Interesse, als ich HD7000*M* las...


----------



## Jan565 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Mittelklasse kam die letzte Zeit immer vor dem Top Model.

Aber was hier viele meien, die HD6K ist keine vollständige neue Architektur. Die Basis liegt dort schon lange zurück. Die HD7K ist die erste Generation die einen komplett anderen Chip hat wie die Vorgänger. Im Grunde ist die 6000er Reihe nur ein Refresh gewesen in der Kleinigkeiten verbessert wurden. Dem hingegen ist die H7K ein komplett neuer Chip. Und der Sprung von der 5K auf die 6K war einfach zu klein. Eine 5870 ist so schnell wie eine 6950 und selbst die ist nicht alt so weit von der 6970 weg. Bei der 7k soll hingegen das Topmodel schon so schnell sein wie jetzt die 6990 mit 2 GPU´s. Das ist ein Sprung der Ordentlich ist.


----------



## Westcoast (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

ich glaube kaum das eine amd 7970 so schnell ist wie eine AMD 6990. es sind nur gerüchte, 
da steckt nicht viel hinter. glaube eher dass eine AMD 7970 30% bis 40 % schneller ist als eine 6970.


----------



## XXTREME (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



Tommes_83 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja mal auf die Preise und die Leistung gespannt. Der Sprung von der 5000 zur 6000 Serie war ja auch fast nicht spürbar. Bei Rebrands auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. Wenn die HD7870 dann 250€ kostet, wird sie wohl kein Renner.


 

Wenn sie schneller ist als heuer eine HD6970 aber durchaus schon .

@Westcoast

ABWARTEN lieber Nvidia Nutzer .


----------



## sirbenni1993 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte mir in den nächsten 2 Monaten eine AMD Radeon HD 6870 kaufen. Was meint Ihr, Lieber auf die HD 7000'er Serie warten?



Grüße

Florian


----------



## Westcoast (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

dann warte ich mal ab. im grafikkartenbereich zaubert AMD gute karten, aber dies würde meinen horizont übersteigen.
wenn es so wäre, würde ich mich natürlich freuen bei soviel grafikpower. werde sowieso die AMD 7970 und GTX 680 karten vergleichen, die bessere wandert in meinen rechner. wollte eigentlich eine 7990 oder GTX 690 einbauen, aber der verbrauch schreckt mich ab. 
ich möchte EON nicht reicher machen lach.


----------



## spionkaese (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Wenn sie schneller ist als heuer eine HD6970 aber durchaus schon .
> 
> @Westcoast
> 
> ABWARTEN lieber Nvidia Nutzer .


Wie sollte sie?
Die basiert auf den 6k und 5k GPUs, von daher extrem unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Westcoast (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

ihr könnt mal dieses video anschauen: New AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series - YouTube

sieht wirklich stark aus.


----------



## Lyran (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



Westcoast schrieb:


> ich glaube kaum das eine amd 7970 so schnell ist wie eine AMD 6990. es sind nur gerüchte,
> da steckt nicht viel hinter. glaube eher dass eine AMD 7970 30% bis 40 % schneller ist als eine 6970.


 
Warum nicht? Die HD5870 ist auch so schnell wie die 4870X2. Da bisher eh noch alles möglich ist, würde ich hier nicht weiter spekulieren, ausschließen würde ich aber nicht, dass die HD7000er Serie wieder ähnlich gut wird, wie die HD5000 zu den HD4000


----------



## Westcoast (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

naja der sprung von einer Ati 4870 zu einer ati 5870 war gewaltig, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Clawhammer (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

was ich persönlich beknackt finde, ist das, dass 256bit Speicherinterface nur den ganz grossen vorbehalten ist. Ich finde die 78XXer hätten das gleiche Interface bekommen können. ABer eben langsamer und von den "Cores" her beschnitten.


----------



## Memphys (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Mal gucken was im März, nach dem Führerschein, noch so an Geld da ist. Dann wirds mal wieder auf die Entscheidung zwischen AMD und Nvdia rauslaufen - bis jetzt denk ich aber eher AMD, was es da so an Specs zu lesen gab ist schon recht beeindruckend. Ausserdem ist es irgendwie verdächtig das Nvidia sich so bedeckt hält ^^


----------



## Gentlem4n (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Vielleicht bringt Nvidia wieder so ein Monster ala Thermi und traut sich noch nicht die Öffentlichkeit zu informieren


----------



## acc (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



Memphys schrieb:


> Mal gucken was im März, nach dem Führerschein, noch so an Geld da ist. Dann wirds mal wieder auf die Entscheidung zwischen AMD und Nvdia rauslaufen - bis jetzt denk ich aber eher AMD, was es da so an Specs zu lesen gab ist schon recht beeindruckend. Ausserdem ist es irgendwie verdächtig das Nvidia sich so bedeckt hält ^^


 

als nvidia das letze mal sich so bedeckt hielt, kam der g80 .


----------



## belle (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



Tommes_83 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja mal auf die Preise und die  Leistung gespannt. Der Sprung von der 5000 zur 6000 Serie war ja auch  fast nicht spürbar. Bei Rebrands auch nicht weiter verwunderlich. Wenn  die HD7870 dann 250€ kostet, wird sie wohl kein Renner.



Die höhere Polygon- und verbesserte ROP-Leistung kann bisher eben noch nicht jedes "Konsolenspiel für Windows" nutzen. 



Clawhammer schrieb:


> was ich persönlich beknackt finde, ist das,  dass 256bit Speicherinterface nur den ganz grossen vorbehalten ist. Ich  finde die 78XXer hätten das gleiche Interface bekommen können. ABer eben  langsamer und von den "Cores" her beschnitten.



Die werden wohl alle (78xx und 79xx) ein 256 Bit Speicherinterface haben, der Unterschied wird in der Speicherart liegen (XDR2 oder DDR5).
Dass die Radeon 78xx Refreshs der 69xxer sind (mit mehr Takt) und die x95x- und x85x- Modelle mit weniger Shadern, halte ich für sehr realistisch.


----------



## jules.m (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

bin ja mal gespannt was der xdr2 speicher so alles kann. von den specs her scheint ja die 7970 ein richtiges Monster zu werden. 1GHz takt @stock


----------



## matti30 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

mir ist nru wichtig, ob der Peter zur neuen Generation kompatibel ist...


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Nach neusten Erkenntnissen wird wohl kein XDR-Ram zum Einsatz kommen.

http://www.computerbase.de/news/2011-12/geruechtestatus-zur-radeon-hd-7000-serie/


----------



## Aks-ty (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Sobald die  HD 7970  kommt is sie meins


----------



## Medcha (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



acc schrieb:


> als nvidia das letze mal sich so bedeckt hielt, kam der g80 .


 Ich finde auch, dass Nvidia, bekannt als Marktschreier in den letzten Jahren, angenehm leise ist. Fast schon zu leise. Was das wohl bedeuten mag...? Wie war denn das damals als ATI die 4000er Serie rausbrachte? Waren die da auch leise im Vorfeld des Releases? Die Karten waren ja n Knaller.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



Medcha schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass Nvidia, bekannt als Marktschreier in den letzten Jahren, angenehm leise ist. Fast schon zu leise. Was das wohl bedeuten mag...? Wie war denn das damals als ATI die 4000er Serie rausbrachte? Waren die da auch leise im Vorfeld des Releases? Die Karten waren ja n Knaller.


 
AMD/ATI war die letzten Jahre ausschließlich leise vor dem Launch


----------



## Hood (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

OBR-Hardware macht sich bereit für Leaks:
WWW.OBR-HARDWARE.COM - OBRovsky Blog: Radeon HD 7000 Leak-storm soon!


----------



## darkycold (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Mal schaun, was da kommen mag.
Bin ja schon gespannt...

Ich wünsche es AMD, dass dort eine Grakageneration ala 5XXX kommt!


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Ich werde morgen meine zwei MSI 570 Twin Frozr III wieder zurückschicken an den Händler, den Grund muss ich ja nich erwähnen nachdem mein Theater was ich mit diesen beiden Karten hatte längst rumgesprochen hat. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich eine der neuen Gen von ATI Kaufen, ich hoffe das die schnellste Singel GPU schneller wird als eine 580. Um nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen zu beurteilen von der Performance im Vergleich einer 580 zur schnellsten 7000er wie genau kann ich das in Anbetracht ziehen?


----------



## Thallassa (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Die 7970, wenn die bisher geleakten Daten stimmen, sollte deutlich mehr Kraft als die GTX580 haben, eventuell kommt sie sogar auf GTX590 Niveau, das wird aber schon seeeehr knapp.
Die 7950 wird, von den Leaks her, auch schon ne Nummer stärker als die GTX580.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Achsoo, danke für die schnelle Antwort, jetzt muss ich die nächsten Wochen erstmal ohne b3 zurechtkommen,
hab ja noch eine Xbox 360 und ein Heimkino in meiner Einliegerwohnung gestern hab ich die Geräte ganz frisch angeschlossen, 
ich hoff das die 7000er Serie auch eine hohe Stabilität bezüglich der Treiber hat.
Und man nich für ein Spiel dann Monate warten muss bis die Fehler oder Abstürze behoben werden.
Ich hatte nämlich damals zwei 5970 die erste von Asus hatte geklackert es lag am Lüfter.
Die zweite 5970 von Sapphire mit 2x2 GB für 880 Euro stürtzte mit jedem Treiber bei bc2 ab 10.4 ab bis ich dann auf Nvidia gewechselt war..
ich hatte 4 580 GTX und jede hatte ihre Fehler, sowie jetzt zwei MSI Twin Frozr III wo ich das Problem mit dem Sli Einschalten hatte.
Sorry für das OT aber ich hoffe eigentlich nur das Beste für ATI wenn sich das bewahrheiten sollte mit der Performance und auch Stabilität.


----------



## DarkMo (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

haste die karten jemals unter xp getestet? die scheiss treiber absturz geschichte kommt nämlich nur unter win7 zum vorschein. für mich persönlich is das irgend ein prob vom os un ned von den karten/herstellern/treibern.


----------



## blacksail (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Sehr geil, freu mich drauf. Mein bauchgefühl sagt mir das sie megaschnell werden, kein vergleich zu dem eher  kleinen sprung von 5000 auf 6000


----------



## dochurt (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



blacksail schrieb:


> Sehr geil, freu mich drauf. Mein bauchgefühl sagt mir das sie megaschnell werden, kein vergleich zu dem eher  kleinen sprung von 5000 auf 6000


 Bekomme leichtes Sodbrennen :



> * AMD Radeon HD 7000 fiasco as Bulldozer - likely Yes! *
> 
> 
> AMD sent to several manufacturers info-slides about the new Radeon HD  Graphics 7000. According to first estimates results in the slides,  AMD-fans will be disappointed. Game performance against the current  shitty-slow cards with Cayman not significantly increased, but  consumption is relatively high for an advanced 28nm process. Stay tuned  .... some slides will be here soon!
> ...


Kann lustig werden


----------



## acc (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

bei bulldozer hat obr garnicht mal so falsch gelegen oder?


----------



## evosociety (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Achsoo, danke für die schnelle Antwort, jetzt muss ich die nächsten Wochen erstmal ohne b3 zurechtkommen,
> hab ja noch eine Xbox 360 und ein Heimkino in meiner Einliegerwohnung gestern hab ich die Geräte ganz frisch angeschlossen,
> ich hoff das die 7000er Serie auch eine hohe Stabilität bezüglich der Treiber hat.
> Und man nich für ein Spiel dann Monate warten muss bis die Fehler oder Abstürze behoben werden.
> ...


 
Abgesehen von der ersten 5970 meinst du nicht das der Fehler zwischen Stuhl und Bildschirm sitzt? Es gibt keine unlösbaren software Probleme.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Doch die gibt es wohl, ausserdem ist das alles sowiso nur Geldmache von den Herstellern und nichts wirkliches dahinter.
So habe ich diese ganze Bastelei kennengelernt die eigentlich fürn Arsch war bzw habe ich soviel Rotz gesehen mit Hardware da glaube ich ehrlich gesagt gar nichts mehr man kann mir das und das erzählen ich glaube es nicht mehr, bestes beispiel das Problem was ich jetzt mit meinen beiden MSI 570 Twin Frozr III hatte, das beim Sli aktivieren ein Schwarzer Bildschirm kam das Problem war mir unerklärlich bei MSI war es allerdings bekannt. Zum Glück habe ich für so gut wie jedes Teil mein Geld wieder bekommen. Wenn du eine 5970 damals gehabt hättest wüsstest du z.b das die Abstürze bei bc2 ab dem 10.4 und mit jedem Treiber der danach erschien bekannt waren, ich erzähle hier sicher keine Erfundenen Sachen.
Ich werde in Zukunft sicher die Finger von Multi GPU lassen, nachdem was ich damit für ein Problem hatte, dieses Thema existiert für mich nich mehr.


----------



## dochurt (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



acc schrieb:


> bei bulldozer hat obr garnicht mal so falsch gelegen oder?


 Rischtisch 

Was nun hier dran ist, wird sich die Tage zeigen ....


----------



## DBGTKING (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



Motörhead_for_ever schrieb:


> Doch die gibt es wohl, ausserdem ist das alles sowiso nur Geldmache von den Herstellern und nichts wirkliches dahinter.
> So habe ich diese ganze Bastelei kennengelernt die eigentlich fürn Arsch war bzw habe ich soviel Rotz gesehen mit Hardware da glaube ich ehrlich gesagt gar nichts mehr man kann mir das und das erzählen ich glaube ist nicht mehr, bestes beispiel das Problem was ich jetzt mit meinen beiden MSI 570 Twin Frozr III hatte, das beim Sli aktivieren ein Schwarzer Bildschirm kam das Problem war mir unerklärlich bei MSI war es allerdings bekannt. Zum Glück habe ich für so gut wie jedes Teil mein Geld wieder bekommen. Wenn du eine 5970 damals gehabt hättst wüsstest du wovon ich spreche die Abstürze bei bc2 ab dem 10.4 und mit jedem Treiber der danach erschien waren damals wohl bekannt, ich erzähle hier bestimmt keine Erfundenen Sachen.
> Ich werde in Zukunft sicher die Finger von Multi GPU lassen, nachdem was ich damit für ein Problem hatte, Thema MGPU existiert für mich nicht mehr.



Ja habe beim 2 pc auch massive probleme bei der hd 4870.Folgende spiele machen da probleme Kane & Lynch Dead Man immer ruckeln egal was ich mache, Serious sam 3 so starke grafikfehler ich sehe noch nicht mal mehr den Weg, Immer noch mit gta 4 Probleme immer diese fps drops trotz aktuellem patch 1.07, Gotcha strüzt ab und zu glaube ich mal ab.Auch crysis warhead läuft entweder gleich gut oder stockt ab und zu mal trotz mehr grafiksepicher und angeblich besserem Chip und ich vergleiche die 4870 1 gb gerade mit der 8800 gtx das ist sehr entäuschend.Sollte ich noch mehr Probleme finden und die finde ich ganz sicher denn ich bin ja nicht blind.


Zu den Sli Problemen hätte ich nicht gedacht und ich wollte mal 2 x gtx 580 mit 3 gb machen,lies es doch wieder,und habe im moment auch die gleiche grafikkarte wie du gehabt hast nämlich die gtx 570 und bei mir gibts keine probleme scheint nur bei 2 grafikkarten das Problem zu bestehen.Ich warte daher auf die nächste GPU gernation weol sobald ich SSAA oder 8 x MSSAA zu den Grafikmods einschalte stockt es entweder auf unter 10 oder  stürzt ab,warscheinlich meintest du das die leistung ist einfach sehr gering es reicht halt bei mir nicht oder ich erwarte einfach zu viel von der grafikkarte.

Wer mir einen rat geben kann oder mir wertvolle tipps bei meinen problemen der kann ja hier schreiben oder mich anschreiben.
Ich jedenfall bin von amd nur deswegen entäuscht weil der Treiber so scheise ist.Statt bessere hardware empfehle ich eine bessere software ich meien was bringt die beste hardware ohne gute software,so ist das ganze nur beta für mich mehr aber nicht.Das ist wohl auch der grund warum ich zum Nvidia Fanboy werde


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Zur Leistung zweier 570 GTX muss ich sagen Top bei b3 hatte ich ab und an Sli Balken eingeschalten und das sah wirklich Top aus wenn zusätzlich noch auf das b3 Profil gestellt wurde. Wenn aber beim Aktivieren von Sli ein schwarzer Bildschirm kommt und nichts mehr geht ausser Windowsneuinstallation da hört bei mir der Spaß dann ganz klar auf.
Ich habe sämtliches ausprobiert wie aktuellste Chipsatzteiber und ein Aktulles Bios geflasht doch es brachte alles nichts das Bild wurde immer schwarz und nichts ging mehr. Ich hörte dann beim nächsten Rechnerstart nach dem Windows wird gestartet Symbol noch den Sound und dann wars das kein Bild mehr. Das kann es jawohl nich sein deswegen werde ich ganz sicher nie wieder zwei Karten kaufen, wenn die Leistung sich bei der schnellsten 7000er Singel GPU bewahrheiten sollte dann wird eine davon vollkommen ausreichen für alles.


----------



## totovo (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



dochurt schrieb:


> Bekomme leichtes Sodbrennen :
> 
> 
> > * AMD Radeon HD 7000 fiasco as Bulldozer - likely Yes! *
> ...



schon allein die Schreibweise sollte jedem übel aufstoßen, so etwas sollte man keinen glauben schenken...
"shitty-slow cards with Cayman" ist ja schon eine Lüge! Schwarz auf weiß.


----------



## dochurt (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



> Wenn aber beim Aktivieren von Sli ein schwarzer Bildschirm kommt und  nichts mehr geht ausser Windowsneuinstallation da hört bei mir der Spaß  dann ganz klar auf.


Ich hab erst seit meiner 2ten GTX460 ein SLI laufen, Mainboard Gigabyte Z68 UD3H, Windows 64Bit, kein schwarzer Bildschirm 

P.S. Ist mein erstes SLI überhaupt, die damaligen Voodoo2 im SLI zählen nicht ^^


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Ja das habe ich auch bei einigen hier und im 3d Center gelesen das Sli funktioniert mit neuesten Treiber, allerdings bei mir nich und mit MSI habe ich bestimmt 15 Minuten gesprochen die kennen das Problem, doch die angebliche Lösung von ihnen mit dem Kabel vom Monitor ziehen funktionierte bei mir leider auch nich.


----------



## hfb (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Scheint aber dann doch ein MSI-Problem bei speziell diesen Grakas zu sein und kein allemeines SLI-Problem. 
Ich hab jetzt das 3. Sli-System seit der seligen 8800 GTX (3DFX ebenfalls nicht mitgerechnet), und noch nie Schwierigkeiten damit gehabt.


----------



## Motörhead_for_ever (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Ich habe auch den Msi Support angeschrieben und heute eine Antwort erhalten in der steht das ich nur die Treiber von der MSI HP verwenden soll, 
und das sie für die Treiber die auf der Nvidia Seite zu finden sind keine Haftung übernehmen. 
Jetzt darf ich also noch nichteinmal einen Aktuellen Grafiktreiber runterladen und soll
stattdessen die alten Steinzeittreiber Installieren die noch massig Fehler beinhalten. Ein glück das ich mir das nicht mehr antun muss.


----------



## Swissjustme (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Laut donanimhaber ist die HD 7950 langsamer als eine GTX 580. Das würde ja mit der "Aussage" von OBR übereinstimmen, dass die neuen HD 7900 nicht viel schneller sind als Cayman. 
AMD Radeon HD 7000 serisi için fiyat bilgileri


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

Swissjustme schrieb:
			
		

> Laut donanimhaber ist die HD 7950 langsamer als eine GTX 580. Das würde ja mit der "Aussage" von OBR übereinstimmen, dass die neuen HD 7900 nicht viel schneller sind als Cayman.
> AMD Radeon HD 7000 serisi için fiyat bilgileri



Neeeeiiiiin :C manno Alles spielt gegen mich :C


----------



## spionkaese (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



Swissjustme schrieb:


> Laut donanimhaber ist die HD 7950 langsamer als eine GTX 580. Das würde ja mit der "Aussage" von OBR übereinstimmen, dass die neuen HD 7900 nicht viel schneller sind als Cayman.
> AMD Radeon HD 7000 serisi için fiyat bilgileri


Das wäre ein FAIL 
Und es würde mich traurig machen (und meine 5850 glücklich  )


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Dezember 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre ein FAIL
> Und es würde mich traurig machen (und meine 5850 glücklich  )



Un dann kommt nvidiA erst in gefühlten 10000000 jahren :CCCCCC


----------



## LordCama (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Und es würde mich traurig machen (und meine 5850 glücklich  )



meine 5870 auch, die amd 5800 serie hast sich sowieso schon gelohnt, trotz dem preis wo ich dazumal zahlen musste  
@7900 die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## sagittaloky2 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Ich freue mich auf die 7000er, dann kann ich endlich meine krücke in Rente schicken


----------



## ScyX (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



> Das wäre ein FAIL
> Und es würde mich traurig machen (und meine 5850 glücklich  )


 
Hatte auch auf die 7000-Serie gewartet um meine HD 5850 in Rente zu schicken. Leider bis ich mir nicht mehr ganz so sicher


----------



## TFTP100 (7. Dezember 2011)

Bestimmt sind die ganzen leaks von amd gestreut dass nv denkt die waeren schlecht und machen keine neuen. Und dann booooom viermal so schnell und kostet nur 1 Euro! Und dann nv so: hä?

Jaja was man nich alles aus verzweiflung schreibt :C


----------



## Spinal (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Ich hoffe auf dem Bild ist "nur" die 7950, denn 1XXX Shader Units sind nicht die 2XXX Shader Units auf die ich hoffe 

Kann jemand türkisch und von dh mal so eine kleine Zusammenfassung machen?
Ich habe gerade das Bauchgefühl, dass die Radeon 7970 etwa 10 - 20% schneller als die GTX 580 ist, die 7950 zwischen 570 und 580 liegt. 
Ich komme wegen diesem "Satz" auf diesen Gedanken: *Radeon HD 6990>GeForce GTX 590> Radeon HD 7970>GeForce GTX 580>Radeon HD 7950>GeForce GTX 570>Radeon HD 6970*

Das wäre zwar nicht das erhoffte Ergebnis, ein Fail wäre es imo aber auch nicht. Mal Abwarten. Vor allem die Straßenpreise.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Westcoast (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

spinal 

dein bauchgefühl stimmt. die amd 7970 ist bischen schneller als die GTX 580, vielleicht 10 bis 20%. die amd 7950 ist ca 10% schneller als eine gtx 570 und damit bischen langsamer als eine GTX 580. die dualkarten amd 6990 und GTX 590 sind in weiter reichweite, was die performance angeht. 

laut donanimhaber wurde mit wichtigen leuten geredet um auf diese ergebisse zu kommen. ich muss aber auch sagen, das man donanimhaber nicht immer trauen kann. manchmal haben die recht, kann aber auch sein, dass es sich nur um spekulationen handelt.


----------



## Hübie (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Es sind definitv Spekulationen, sonst wären da Belege. Aber im groben wird sich daran nicht viel ändern. Die Frage ist aber: Welche Settings wurden genutzt um diesen "Schluß" daraus zu ziehen?  Die Rohpower heutiger Karten ist ja brachial, aber sobald SSAA angeworfen wird bricht das Kartenhaus zusammen. Da brauchts die zweifache Power der GTX 580.


----------



## Memphys (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Wird doch morgen eh vorgestellt, oder nicht? Dann haben wir Klarheit.


----------



## dj*viper (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

ich sehe es schon kommen...hoffentlich endet es nicht wie der bulldozer...


----------



## TFTP100 (7. Dezember 2011)

Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> Wird doch morgen eh vorgestellt, oder nicht? Dann haben wir Klarheit.



Hä? Wieso sollte? Es gab zwar so ein gerücht aber andere sprachen wieder vom 4dez...


----------



## Memphys (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Ein paar Usernews weiter unten:
http://www.fudzilla.com/graphics/item/25048-radeon-hd-7000-to-ship-in-january


----------



## belle (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



dj*viper schrieb:


> ich sehe es schon kommen...hoffentlich endet es nicht wie der bulldozer...


 
Der ist doch garnicht so schlecht, selbst Nvidias Thermi ist schlussendlich eine leistungsfähige GPU, fragt sich nur zu welchem Preis. Richtige Fails gab es schon lange nicht mehr, der Rest wurde überspitzt.


----------



## Hübie (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Also ob die RV970-GPUs besser abschneiden  Der Bulldozer liefert für den Verbrauch eine nicht nutzbare Mehrleistung ggü. älterer Generationen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Intel ist AMD ca. 3 Jahre vorraus. Und sobald die neuen XEON verbreitet sind wird auch dort AMD schlecht davon kommen. Es ist leider eine Tatsache.

Die HD7000er werden im Dezember im Mobilsegment released, wobei es sich um reine shrinks (mit kleinen Optimierungen der Architektur) handeln soll und erst nächstes Jahr kommen "echte" HD7000er für Desktop mit GCN. Wir werden also was die Performance anbelangt jetzt keine Quantensprünge sehen, sondern lediglich gesteigerte Performance pro Watt.
Wichtiger finde ich den angekündigten Schritt von AMD neue Treiber zu schreiben (finde den twitter-link nicht ).


----------



## Spinal (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Sieht doch super aus für AMD. Die Spitzenplätze sind alle von AMD belegt 
Wäre ja schon schade wenn die neuen GPUs da nun voll daneben hauen. Kann ich mir bei einer 28nm Fertigung allerdings nicht vorstellen 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Hübie (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Ja die "alten" RV870er waren was das angeht auch schon herausragend, aber mit dem Wandel zur RV970 blieb das auf der Strecke. Daran erkennt man eben das Ende einer Architektur bzw. eines Fertigungsprozesses recht gut. Die GTX 580 setzt also die erreichte Mehrleistung _fast_ Watt für Watt proportional zur HD 6970 um.

Edit: Auch ein neuer Fertigungsprozess kann daneben gehen. Allerdings bedarf es da grober(!) Schlamperei im Vorfeld.


----------



## hfb (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*



Spinal schrieb:


> Sieht doch super aus für AMD. Die Spitzenplätze sind alle von AMD belegt


 
Vielleicht habe ich da was nicht mitgekriegt, aber welche Spitzenplätze genau sind von AMD belegt?


----------



## Spinal (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Hier im Link von Hübie ASUS Mars II 3 GB Dual GTX 580 Review - Page 28/31 | techPowerUp

Da schneiden die Amd Karten bei Performance per Watt ziemlich gut ab


----------



## hfb (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Ach die. Danke.


----------



## Stahlinick (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Jetzt gehts langsam los bei mir mit dem neuen PC  Fühlt sich nach nem halben jahr planung an als würde man auf seinen Urlaub warte


----------



## Hübie (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Erste Radeon HD 7000 Grafikkarten im Handel gesichtet*

Wie gesagt: Die alten AMD-Karten! Die 6000er sind nicht mehr so gut.


----------

